# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Giao lưu Pleyku ngày 28-03-2016

## CKD

Hi!
Theo kế hoạch thì trưa ngày 28-03 CKD có mặt ở Pleyku có tí việc. Lưu lại từ đó đến hết trưa hôm sau. Free time cụ thể thì cần phải check lại. Phần lớn khã năng là free ngày 28.

Vậy anh em nào ở Pleyku mà hứng thú và có free time thì cafe đàm đạo, chém tí gió cho mát nhé.

Thân chào!

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em đây em đây, khi nào anh tới gọi em nha  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Chuyện sưa giờ mới khoe

----------

duonghoang, kametoco

----------


## kametoco

E ở Kon Tum.khi đó k xem bài k biết a lên GLai k thì e cug đi gặp a e rồi

----------


## CKD

> E ở Kon Tum.khi đó k xem bài k biết a lên GLai k thì e cug đi gặp a e rồi


Vậy hẹn một dịp nào khác bạn ạ  :Smile:

----------

